# Garage Dog House In Winters



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, i would apprecaite anyones help or advice. Well im deciding to have the dog stayy in the garage several hours when im not home or out in the garage. I wanted to know whats the best way to keep him in the garage meaning like should i buy a dog house if so then whats the best to keep him warm, where to get it from. We had him from 8 weeks and now he is 5 months. He always stayed inside the house with us or brought him along where i would go. I would want him to stay in garage when i go to work or school for about 5-7 hours at most or less. But he always would sleep inside the only thing im worried bout is that it is mostly chilly in the garage and in the winter it might get reali cold btw i live in nyc queens. SO would it be safe if he stayed in the garage when it snows or no? Whats the coldest temperature they can take? thanks


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

any1 with any info?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Dogs can take really cold temps but i would not subject my dogs to that. if you put him in the garage make sure he has a bed and plenty of warm covers.i had to leave one of mine in a garage once and it was 10 degrees out side i just gave him my sub zero sleeping bag and he put him self in it he stayed pretty warm. the garage helps because it blocks any wind.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I personally wouldn't have this kind of dog out in the garage too long, considering their fur is not so thick and layered, like long haired breeds. 

If you do have to do it this way, I'd suggest lining the dog house, making sure its insulated and face the opening away from the garage door. Since it's cold, your dog will probably want to curl up and go to sleep while you are gone. JMO


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I suggest a heat lamp...there are clip on lamps that restaurants use to keep food temp. warm they are fairly big and have a very strong back that clips. They work wonders just be sure to use a low volt heat bulb in there don't want to burn them. I used one an my first pitbull she stayed cozy all winter long.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> I suggest a heat lamp...there are clip on lamps that restaurants use to keep food temp. warm they are fairly big and have a very strong back that clips. They work wonders just be sure to use a low volt heat bulb in there don't want to burn them. I used one an my first pitbull she stayed cozy all winter long.


good idea, i almost posted heater, but those are a liability if youre not home


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> good idea, i almost posted heater, but those are a liability if youre not home


Yeah...that could be dangerous. Thing about heat lamps, if you place it up high enough its outta the way and can't be knocked over. I remember having to crawl in to Ava's house to get out a baby bird she kept in there (she wasn't hurting it she just kept it from hopping out lol) and it was really warm inside.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

My parents have a heated garage. Its one of those industrial heaters that they use in big warehouse thingies...it heated it really good.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> My parents have a heated garage. Its one of those industrial heaters that they use in big warehouse thingies...it heated it really good.


See we have a heater too.... Just don't trust em when we're away


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Theirs hangs from a corner...its not like one of those ones that uses propane or anything...no fire, no red hot lamp thing.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> See we have a heater too.... Just don't trust em when we're away


Yeah sure would hate to come home to a fried pit because he chewed the cord....or because it was knocked over.....eeek


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Yeah sure would hate to come home to a fried pit because he chewed the cord....or because it was knocked over.....eeek


Yeah we have an electric one.. No ceramic, no propane, but I will never leave it on if im not there. I use it in the winter to work out on because it's COLD at 7 am


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i saw a heated pet bed sunday at walmart it was like 57 dollars. that may work


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I would find something to seal the cracks in the garage door when youre gone...

you know, sort of like putting a towel in the bottom crack of a door?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IDK if I would leave electrical things around, especially if it's held over bedding, he could knock into it and cause a fire. I suggest getting a dog house and CRAMMING it full of hay, show him when he gets in there it goes down a little, but the hay acts as a good blanket because there are thousands of little pockets where air gets trapped and warms up because of the body heat.

Blankets themselves do not keep you warm, it's the air between the fabric that warms by your body heat.


----------

